# HDMI Cable Not Being Recognized, Previously Worked Fine



## flippygonetripp (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, I use my HD TV as a monitor. I do this by connecting an HDMI cable to my television. I've done this without a problem for almost 6 months. Yesterday, My Mom had to bring my laptop to school and she left the hdmi cable plugged into my laptop. I didn't think it would be a problem but when I got home the HDMI cable no longer registers as connected to my laptop. My television knows the cable is plugged in but not to what so I get no picture. My laptop makes no indication whatsoever that I'm plugging or unplugging my cable.

Anything I can do about this? I'm not sure if there's a way I can like reinstall the actual port or anything. Never had a problem like this before.

Things I've Tried vvv
Not too much, I restarted, and experimented with other HDMI cables and other ports on my tv. Only have one HDMI port on my laptop.

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe do a system restore to an earlier date when the
hdmi cable was working. Maybe some drivers or software got installed after
which is now causing this problem.



flippygonetripp said:


> Hi, I use my HD TV as a monitor. I do this by connecting an HDMI cable to my television. I've done this without a problem for almost 6 months. Yesterday, My Mom had to bring my laptop to school and she left the hdmi cable plugged into my laptop. I didn't think it would be a problem but when I got home the HDMI cable no longer registers as connected to my laptop. My television knows the cable is plugged in but not to what so I get no picture. My laptop makes no indication whatsoever that I'm plugging or unplugging my cable.
> 
> Anything I can do about this? I'm not sure if there's a way I can like reinstall the actual port or anything. Never had a problem like this before.
> 
> ...


----------



## flippygonetripp (Feb 29, 2012)

zhong said:


> Maybe do a system restore to an earlier date when the
> hdmi cable was working. Maybe some drivers or software got installed after
> which is now causing this problem.


Nope :S Just tried it and still not working. Thanks though


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Perhaps she damaged the HDMI port when leaving the HDMI cable plugged moving the laptop around.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the *Display Adapter *software on your laptop? Open your* Video/Display *software either by double clicking the Icon in your system tray or by clicking the Icon in your *Control Panel.* Go to *Monitors* and choose* External Monitor *or *TV. *


----------



## flippygonetripp (Feb 29, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the *Display Adapter *software on your laptop? Open your* Video/Display *software either by double clicking the Icon in your system tray or by clicking the Icon in your ws ntrol Panel.[/B] Go to *Monitors* and choose* External Monitor *or *TV. *


Intel. I didn't have any options for external monitors though; it only shows my laptop display


----------



## flippygonetripp (Feb 29, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Perhaps she damaged the HDMI port when leaving the HDMI cable plugged moving the laptop around.


What I thought, which is why I was wondering if theres a way to reinstall/configure the actual HDMI port. I'm sure its not a software issue because it worked before.

I know you can reinstall USB ports :S


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go into the Device Manager and see if there is a yellow mark next to it, it may need a driver update.


----------



## flippygonetripp (Feb 29, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Go into the Device Manager and see if there is a yellow mark next to it, it may need a driver update.


There isn't :S im assuming it's the Intel ones under Universal Serial Bus Controllers? I don't see any yellow marks though


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of your laptop? Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers site *type in your service tag# or your make and model# and download the* Video Driver* for your computer model. Restart the computer and plug in the HDMI cable with the Device Manager open, see if it registers. If not, the port or the cable may have become damaged.


----------

